# Bathroom 60 inch vanity plans



## Red Ram 1939 (Jun 1, 2014)

I am looking for plans to build a 60 inch bathroom vanity


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard, are you going with a single or dual sink? Are you wanting to go frame less or with a face frame? How many drawers?


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Ruben, welcome to the forum.

Google 'free bathroom vanity plans'......


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ruben.


----------

